# some van pics



## n brown (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## n brown (Aug 1, 2015)

*some more*


----------



## n brown (Aug 1, 2015)

*few more vans*


----------



## vwalan (Aug 1, 2015)

nice pics , should inspire more to give it a go. 
very good work. i,m sure you enjoyed building and using them . fantastic .


----------



## silverweed (Aug 1, 2015)

I love the log burners


----------



## mark61 (Aug 1, 2015)

Great pictures. Can't wait to do my next van, will happen one day. lol.


----------



## gc1874 (Aug 1, 2015)

Great pictures and craftsmanship. Some fantastic layouts as well.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 1, 2015)

Good stuff Nigel, any more of the scania?

What is that first big square thing?


----------



## n brown (Aug 1, 2015)

hi Steve,that ugly old box is a Bedford library,nice space inside though,that's the one with the tall woodburner


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 1, 2015)

I like the one with the rear fixed bed and pine? Cladding on the roof.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 1, 2015)

n brown said:


> hi Steve,that ugly old box is a Bedford library,nice space inside though,that's the one with the tall woodburner



I'm sure it's mother loves it! I quite like the really old stuff. And as for space, I bet - curves inside just make life difficult...


----------



## CAL (Aug 2, 2015)

Fantastic work Mr Brown. Some great interiors there and a lot of skill shown. 
Just a quick question, is that a "levitating stove" in post 2 pic 6. I like the idea, run out of floor space, just build out.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice pics Mr brown loved the fixed bed and the log burner all good pics loved looking at them :bow:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice workmanship and some nice pictures cheers


----------



## stevethewelder (Aug 3, 2015)

I love them old bedfords, would have one in a shot


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 4, 2015)

Love the light colour scheme in the LDV (I think).


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 4, 2015)

I love the bright & airy looking interiors. The one with the green cupboard fronts looks superb.
Fantastic talent you have Mr B.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 4, 2015)

That van must be humongous. I counted at least six kitchens in it, they are all very nice but SIX:scared:


----------



## n brown (Aug 4, 2015)

CAL said:


> Fantastic work Mr Brown. Some great interiors there and a lot of skill shown.
> Just a quick question, is that a "levitating stove" in post 2 pic 6. I like the idea, run out of floor space, just build out.


i built that one in Portugal in summer, never thought about heating ! you can always find room for a burner if it gets cold enough !


----------



## n brown (Aug 4, 2015)

izwozral said:


> That van must be humongous. I counted at least six kitchens in it, they are all very nice but SIX:scared:



yeah well i like eating all right ? 
i had a different hobby when i was younger,eight bedrooms.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 4, 2015)

I is loving the pics... so many ideas, so little time to do 'em all.
Ever thought of building full time?


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 4, 2015)

My heads in a spin ,im going to burn my van after seeing that lot,how the feck did you do the chequred table it dun my porky pies in you campervanoligest,fantastic i bow my head.


----------



## n brown (Aug 4, 2015)

that table's a lot easier than you think,if you have a bench saw and a chop saw. mind you a thicknesser helps but not vital.
cut 3 different coloured woods into strips the same thickness and width,say 25mm wide by 3mm thick, cut into diamonds at 30 degrees on the chopsaw,then glue onto ply and sand off


----------

